# New Driver. How long until ratings stabilize?



## WheresMyPopcorn (Sep 15, 2019)

I am brand new with 28 trips. My rating is 4.78 and the app is constantly telling me to review my service. How many rides until the score stabilizes?


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

When you got 500 ratings it seems to stabilize then.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

islanddriver said:


> When you got 500 ratings it seems to stabilize then.


To be clear this may take about 1100 rides to get 500 rated rides


----------



## WheresMyPopcorn (Sep 15, 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

WheresMyPopcorn said:


> I am brand new with 28 trips. My rating is 4.78 and the app is constantly telling me to review my service. How many rides until the score stabilizes?


I've learned you really have to encourage people to rate you in the first place. Tell your good rides you're giving them 5 stars would they do the same because you're a new driver or whatever. Your overall rating is based on last 500 ratings not last 500 rides. I can go days and days without a single rating unless I ask to be rated


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Galveston said:


> I've learned you really have to encourage people to rate you in the first place. Tell your good rides you're giving them 5 stars would they do the same because you're a new driver or whatever. Your overall rating is based on last 500 ratings not last 500 rides. I can go days and days without a single rating unless I ask to be rated


You don't know that for sure as after 500 rated trips, old 5 stars get replaced with most likely new 5 stars


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

If this is Uber, they supposedly use an average of 500 trips. You have a long way to go. You will not get a reliable figure until you have 500 trips.
If Lyft, the figure is 100 and they automatically give you a 5 star if the pax does not rate -- or so they say.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

KK2929 said:


> If this is Uber, they supposedly use an average of 500 trips. You have a long way to go. You will not get a reliable figure until you have 500 trips.
> If Lyft, the figure is 100 and they automatically give you a 5 star if the pax does not rate -- or so they say.


They use 500 trips, not sure but if you have an iPhone it doesnt say, but on android it says it's based on last 500 trips. Doubt they fixed since I read about this somewhere a while back


----------



## SJCorolla (Jul 12, 2017)

In my case, the rating went down to a low of 4.77, after 1000+ trips and more than a year into the gig, before it inched back up and finally settled in the 4.86~4.91 range, where it's been for the past couple years. 

Then again, ratings are overrated.


----------



## SuperBot (Aug 21, 2019)

You have 18 rated trips which means you've done about 45 trips. About 40% of trips get rated. Once you've done about 250 trips (100 rated trips), it will slowly start to stabilize. But keep in mind to learn from your mistakes.


----------



## WheresMyPopcorn (Sep 15, 2019)

Thanks to the advice here, I have made some improvement in the score. 

Now I have 38 total trips. I had 28 with the first screenshot. Today, if I thought the ride was nice I asked them to rate me and explained that my score was lower than expected and that Uber was suggesting I review my service. 

I don’t know who the 3 score was. I think it may have been a group of college students who were grocery shopping and I didn’t expect them to open my trunk as soon as I pulled up. Or it may have been a guy who was upset that I didn’t have a samsung c phone cable. Or maybe someone else altogether who didn’t like something about me or the ride. I don’t see any feedback. I ordered the c phone cord and took everything out of the trunk.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Uber rating based on last 500 _rated_ rides. Lyft rating based on last 100 _rated_ rides.

Lyft pax who don't rate you default to giving you a 5 star. But Uber pax who don't rate you ... you get no rating. So it may take 1000+ rides before you get 500 rated rides.



WheresMyPopcorn said:


> I don't know who the 3 score was


It was me. You smelled like wet socks. Welcome to UP.net.


----------



## amibrah (Mar 28, 2018)

WheresMyPopcorn said:


> I ordered the c phone cord and took everything out of the trunk.


Why would you do that ? I only have an Iphone charger cable in my car and that's for my phone. 4.94 rating in 3 years of trips. if they have an iphone and want to charge up i lend them my cable. I just say too bad if they whinge about being low on battery on a non-apple phone.

Failure of pax to charge their phone should not affect your ratings. Just like how their failures to plan ahead and "running late" shouldn't put pressure on you to drive fast.

I always kick out stuck up people like this when they get "upset" for not receiving a premium quality service with water, mints, charger cables, expect me to speed , want a foot massage (yes there are Uber drivers who have foot massagers in the back seats, going the extra mile for high ratings lol).


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

The time of day is a big factor in ratings IMHO. Night time driver's have a harder time of it.

You will also learn which areas of your city, and what specific rides to pass on.....improving your ratings as well.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

WheresMyPopcorn said:


> I am brand new with 28 trips. My rating is 4.78 and the app is constantly telling me to review my service. How many rides until the score stabilizes?


Who 'effin cares!


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

WheresMyPopcorn said:


> I am brand new with 28 trips. My rating is 4.78 and the app is constantly telling me to review my service. How many rides until the score stabilizes?


A couple hundred rated trips.
You will get rated on ablut 50% of your rides.


----------



## 2smart2drive (Jul 9, 2019)

WheresMyPopcorn said:


> I am brand new with 28 trips. My rating is 4.78 and the app is constantly telling me to review my service. How many rides until the score stabilizes?


After about 200 rides... Simple things to fix little 'wrongs' : dashboard-mount your phone at all times; turn off navigation's turn-by-turn speaker (annoys many); don't run out of gas with riders inside; if you miss Nav'a right turn, sincerely apologize (whether they notice or not); music ? choice: you might end-up a blasting hip-hop, if that's in the starts (on your own sky included), but start with low-leveled acceptable neutral tunes. Last but not least, and against Uber's advice: talk 'controversies' as long as you want IF you KNOW how to do it; or avoid like a biblical plague with seniors, couples, drunks and every time when in doubt.


----------

